# $3 rides??? Los Angeles



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just got my pay statement. Now I'm getting $3 rides vs $4. Anyone else getting this???


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

This has been mentioned before, on a $4.00 minimum fare, uber keeps 40% leaving you with $2.40

on your statement is says $3.00 less .60 vig, your payment is $2.40

How far will you drive to go get a fare knowing it can be a minimum?

Uber ON!


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's insane. 
I also noticed my daily statements were much higher than what I was paid for after the week. 40%. Wow. Its comical


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

drovetobroke91604 said:


> That's insane.


Don't worry, our "Partner" has lots of ways for you to be more successful:

1.) accept all pings, even the ones that are 29 minutes away and are minimum fares.
2.) lease a iphone and a brand new car, it will only take 21 hours per week to make the payments.
3.) have See's candy, ice cold bottled water, a selection of phone chargers plus gum and mints for the client, they like that.
4.) open and close the doors for your customer, remember, this is Uber, take your time and leave a good impression.

and Uber will pay you $2.40 for up to 45 minutes of your time.

Uber ON!


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

that's some good stuff lauberx.

i had a bottle of water in my front passenger door. so this lady decides to sit in front which i don't like. on her way out she says can i have a water. i said "no, when people stopped tipping, i stopped giving water out."

she was a bartender and hopefully she got the message..


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Don't worry, our "Partner" has lots of ways for you to be more successful:
> 
> 1.) accept all pings, even the ones that are 29 minutes away and are minimum fares.
> 2.) lease a iphone and a brand new car, it will only take 21 hours per week to make the payments.
> ...


Comical indeed..


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Don't worry, our "Partner" has lots of ways for you to be more successful:
> 
> 1.) accept all pings, even the ones that are 29 minutes away and are minimum fares.
> 2.) lease a iphone and a brand new car, it will only take 21 hours per week to make the payments.
> ...


I don't move one inch on the strip the customers comes to us. The door man opens the door for the customer and puts the bags in the boot. 
Of course 75 percent of the customers tip us also. I forgot the cab is old and very dirty. No water or candy offered we collectively leave that to the Uber drivers who are loved so much by the Uber customers base. You do not have to even talk to the customer as we do not speak english. 
Two weeks paid vacation and medical insurance paid in full for Las Vegas dumb ass cabbie. Plus 3 percent gross on fares paid as a year end bonus. You have to work 210 shifts to get it. Impossible for the elite Uber driver to do that many days of work. God Travis must be crazy to think people work long hours for no money. I forgot Uber drivers make 100 grand a year part time. Base pay here 40 grand i guess that why you Uber so much more money. That the view from the cabbie to the Uber driver. 
One last thing I understand my pay is going to be cut by 40 percent on UberX arrival. I wish Travis would get off his ass and send Mr Plouffe here. I will just work more hours. Elite uber driver against cabbie that the battle.


----------



## Mark Hughes (Sep 1, 2014)

You should quit. $3?. are you kidding, and that's gross, not net. What is the minimum cab fare in your city, ie to drive a customer 1 block? Why do you take a trip for 2.40? You are losing money doing this. Doesn't make sense for you or uber. 2.40 is WAY under the competition - this is crazy man!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Our cab co. in a Scottsdale doesn't have an official minimum but I set one between 5 and 10 bucks depending on how many passengers, time of day, local or not, and how drunk they are


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I 1-star anyone that waits until the end of the trip and when getting out of the car asks for a water. Um, **** no. You are about to go into your home or a bar, both of which provide free water. I say, "Sure." And think, "Hey, go **** yourself." And then hit 1-star.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

sfdriver1896 said:


> that's some good stuff lauberx.
> 
> i had a bottle of water in my front passenger door. so this lady decides to sit in front which i don't like. on her way out she says can i have a water. i said "no, when people stopped tipping, i stopped giving water out."
> 
> she was a bartender and hopefully she got the message..


what is the problem with the front sit..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Don't worry, our "Partner" has lots of ways for you to be more successful:
> 
> 1.) accept all pings, even the ones that are 29 minutes away and are minimum fares.
> 2.) lease a iphone and a brand new car, it will only take 21 hours per week to make the payments.
> ...


only 21 hours to pay for car and phone, that leaves 39 to 51 hours to make money for you.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

drovetobroke91604 said:


> I just got my pay statement. Now I'm getting $3 rides vs $4. Anyone else getting this???


After you drop off your pax don't end the trip , drive a few blocks then end the trip.


----------



## Shane (Sep 13, 2014)

drovetobroke91604 said:


> I just got my pay statement. Now I'm getting $3 rides vs $4. Anyone else getting this???


Yeah I'm getting that too. It's that "rider fee", they take 1$ extra out, kinda BS. But honestly like 80% of my fares in LA on the weekend are at least $15 fares, so while it's annoying, it doesn't bother me too much. I just wish Uber increased the "per minute" pay, because I get paid shit for sitting in traffic...


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

Holy shit. Now I see the whole safe driver fee. That's completely ****ed how they try to hide it saying +$1 -$1. I'm in shock by how little drivers make w uber.


----------

